# I feel like a stranger in my country



## marinmarais (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello everybody...

I hate the country where I was born: Mexico.

This is a country where almost everyone is ignorant, scammer, thief, delinquent... there are no rules, no respect for any law or enforcers of the laws... politicians are thieves, and many of them facilitate drug trafficking... and, mexicans have the idea that everybody: browns and whites, educated and not, thieves and not thieves, low iq'ed and high iq'ed, who respect their neighbours, those who don't, working people and slackers, etc, must be together, that we're all the same... and because of those, everybody in the world believe that we mexicans are brown people who doesn't like to work but to eat nachos and sleep next to a cactus.

I don't feel myself mexican... at least not part of this Mexico destroyed by the mexicans themselves... my Mexico is that of my forebears, white spaniards colonial settlers. I feel a stateless.

Is there any chance to renounce this useless nationality and to acquire another one by the simple fact of renouncing the first?

Spain won't give me nationality, because I'm not a son or a great son of a spaniard... my forebears' documentation say: "spanish born in Mexico"...

Thank you.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Are you still living in Russia? If so, what's the issue with wanting to renounce your Mexican citizenship? Is there a way for you to renounce it and be granted Russian citizenship in its place?


----------



## marinmarais (Jan 24, 2012)

No sir, Actually me and my wife just lived 1 month in Moscow, and the amount of money, documents, bribes and time to live there legally was amazing... and that was only for a permit of residence, after that it's even harder to get a work permit... so we're living in Mexico City.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mexico would not miss you at all if you quit the Nationality.
If you think that way about Mexico and Mexicans, feel free to leave and never come back.
Moreover, don't spend any of your valuable time on criticizing, what's the point? You already want to leave and Mexico will not change to suit your needs.
By the way, our ancestors, the white Spaniards, were much worse that what we are today.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Since this is an Expats in Mexico - themed forum, maybe the personal attacks or discussions amongst Mexicans about an issue which doesn't apply to expats could be moved to a forum in Mexico at which the topic can be discussed more appropriately and in context.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Since this is an Expats in Mexico - themed forum, maybe the personal attacks or discussions amongst Mexicans about an issue which doesn't apply to expats could be moved to a forum in Mexico at which the topic can be discussed more appropriately and in context.


I agree with you, Longford. The OP's grievances with Mexico have no relevance to the purposes of this forum, which is to give guidance to those foreigners who have chosen to live here or are thinking of doing so. So without further ado I am going to close this thread.


----------

